# Coral sand



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Here is an interesting fact. Parrot fish eat the algae in the coral. They crunch up the coral into fine white sand and the sand passes straight through them and out the other end. That's how these fish help to form the beautiful sand of coral beaches. Next time you're on a white sand beach, think about that - - you are sitting on fish poop.


So when you hear someone say oh poop you can say yes it is. :lol:


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

lol, quite the interesting tidbit.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

lmao thats interesting....and slightly gross :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

So how many parrot fish does it take "produce" a mile of nice white beach ?

RC


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Kind of sounds like the beginning of a bad joke. How many parrot fish does it take to...

I actually saw this when I was at shedd aquarium. That is what made me check into it. One of their parrot fish pooped white stuff that looked like coral bits in front of me. So I did a little search on it when I got home and found plenty of links about the white sand beaches and where the sand comes from. Im sure some of the coral bits are just from normal wear and grinding of the reefs but some of it is just poop.


----------

